# Festplatte zu laut, welche Lösung?



## repac3r (13. März 2015)

*Festplatte zu laut, welche Lösung?*

Hey schönen Nachmittag,

derzeit besitze ich 1x die  Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und 2 x die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Was mich stört, sind die beiden HDD's, das sind einfach die lautesten Komponenten in meinem System. Habe mir schon überlegt, komplett auf SSD zu wechseln, der Aufpreis dafür rechtfertig für mich
ein leises System aber nicht. Gibt es andere alternativen, mit diesen ich die HDD's wirklich unhörbar bekomme? Falls nötig, dass ganze muss einmal hier rein passen: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedÃ¤mmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Grüße Marcel


----------



## purzelpaule (13. März 2015)

*AW: Festplatte zu laut, welche Lösung?*

Aus dem Grund nutze ich WD Green... sind im Prinzip unhörbar.. Dämmung bringt sicherlich etwas... aber gedämmte Gehäuse haben idR auch höhere Temps... also für gute Belüftung sorgen


----------



## Kerkilabro (13. März 2015)

*AW: Festplatte zu laut, welche Lösung?*

Eine SSD rechtfertigt für sich ein leises System nicht? aha  Fakt ist, HDDs brummen und quitschen vor sich hin = das macht krank. Eine SSD gibt keinen mux von sich, der Rechner ist absolut leise und zudem sehr viel schneller.


----------



## Soulsnap (13. März 2015)

*AW: Festplatte zu laut, welche Lösung?*

Mal mit entkoppeln versucht? Ich höre meine 3 HDDs nur wenn sie schwer beschäftigt sind und auch dann nur wenn ich genau hinhöre.


----------



## Malkolm (13. März 2015)

*AW: Festplatte zu laut, welche Lösung?*

Entkoppeln hilft ein wenig, komplette Dämmboxen helfen deutlich mehr. Genau umgekehrt verhält es sich aber mit den Temperaturen. Platten in einer Dämmbox brauchen dringend Frischluft, da sie ihre Wärme nicht mehr ausreichend über das Gehäuse abführen können. SSDs wären die Lösung für beide Probleme, aber als Neuanschaffung bist du für 2TB mal eben 700€ los.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2015)

*AW: Festplatte zu laut, welche Lösung?*



> Eine SSD rechtfertigt für sich ein leises System nicht? aha


Es ging darum die bestehenden HDDs neben der SSD zu ersetzen.
Entweder auf ein langsameres und leiseres Modell umsatteln oder versuchen per Entkopplung oder Dämmung eine Abhilfe zu schaffen


----------



## 442 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Festplatte zu laut, welche Lösung?*

Was wäre denn eine gute, geeignete Entkopplung? Ich hör meine Seagate nur wenn sie laufen, dann brummt sie nämlich (bzw. die Seitenwand).
Zugriffsgeräusche oder Geratter kann ich durch die Dämmung nicht wahrnehmen.
Die 2,5" 5400 rpm HDD ist dafür flüsterleise.


----------



## der_yappi (13. März 2015)

*AW: Festplatte zu laut, welche Lösung?*

Zu meiner SSD habe ich 3x WD Platten.
Eine WD Blue mit 1TB und 7200upm sowie zwei WD Greens (2 und 3TB)
Alle HDDs sind in den 3,5Zoll Schächten meines Gehäuses verbaut - und laut ist da nichts.

Hatte früher mal einen VibeFixe von Sharkoon für eine HDD im Einsatz ( https://www.alternate.de/Sharkoon/H...n-Einbaurahmen/html/product/4403?tk=7&lk=8308 ) - lief ganz gut.
Aktuell dient der nur noch als Einbaurahmen für die 2,5Zoll SSD in einen 5,25Zoll Schacht 

Aber seinen Zweck hat er damals (mit HDD) erfüllt.


----------



## Jeretxxo (13. März 2015)

*AW: Festplatte zu laut, welche Lösung?*

Könntest auch mal nachsehen ob du das Acoustic Management umstellen kannst.
Dazu nimmst du Crystal Disc Info.

Gehst in die erweitereten Einstellungen, auf APM/AAM Verwaltung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und stellst das AAM auf Ruhe und klickst auf aktivieren, sollte die Platte das AAM auch unterstützt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorher natürlich die richtige Platte auswählen in der AAM Verwaltung.


Das sollte schon viel ausmachen, die Zugriffszeiten werden zwar höher, aber das macht ja nichts wenn die Platten nur Datensärge sind.


Btw. Viel wirst du nicht erreichen mit entkoppeln und Dämmung, da das R4 ja schon entkoppelte Laufwerksbefestigungen hat und das Gehäuse selbst ja eigentlich schon gedämmt ist.


----------



## repac3r (13. März 2015)

*AW: Festplatte zu laut, welche Lösung?*

Naja, auf den Platten sind auch meine Spiele, jedenfalls die meisten. Werde den Tipp mit dem Ruhe-Modus mal ausprobieren, mal schauen, wie es läuft. Ansonsten muss ich wohl doch zu einer SSD wechseln.

//Edit: Den Ruhe-Modus kann ich leider nicht aktivieren, die Schaltfläche ist bei mir deaktiviert.

Grüße


----------



## Jeretxxo (14. März 2015)

*AW: Festplatte zu laut, welche Lösung?*



repac3r schrieb:


> //Edit: Den Ruhe-Modus kann ich leider nicht aktivieren, die Schaltfläche ist bei mir deaktiviert.



Ok, schade, leider unterstützen das nicht alle Platten das man den Controller von aussen umstellen kann, bleibt wohl nur die Platten zu tauschen oder eben doch noch zusätzlich zu dämmen / zu entkoppeln.


----------

